# Tues. morning, Gulf shores pomps and whiting



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Had a little time to sneak out this morning before work. Me and a buddy slurped up a couple dozen ghost shrimp and put in a little more than an hour. Ended up with 2 pomps (15-18 inches) and about 10 whiting. We lost a couple other pomps as well but what the hell for an hour or so of fishing.

Chris


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds Like a Good Hour or so before work, Thanks for the report Chris


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I know but how do you slurp up ghost shrimp? Glad to know that you had a good time.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't know how they were able to slurp up a few shrimp, but if it works, I'll try it. I have to say that was a pretty good catch for an hour and a half. Just imagine wha the report would have been if you guys had they day off! 

:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Slurping ghost shrimp is easy and kinda fun. If you go online and look up slurp guns you'll probably find how to make them. They are just PVC and a couple other parts and work by sucking up sand and water, just like a hand pump for bailing. You could probably use a hand pump from west marine or some other boat store to get them. They are by far the most productive pomp bait and I have way more confidence in them then fresh shrimp or fleas. to find them you go out at low tide and look for the little holes they make in the sand that you always see but probably overlook. They look kind-of like a little volcano in the bottom. You just push the gun over the hole and draw back the plunger sucking up the sand. We then either empty it on the sand or into a net and then sift out looking for the shrimp. Its more productive and time saving if you have 2 people, one slurping and the other holding the net. The shrimp will usually be in soft sand either right where the water is washing up or in about knee deep water. Where you find one you will probably find several others so if you suck up one keep working that little area.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Tunapopper, thanks for the info;I'm going to try it. I often wondered what lived in those little mounds. Do these ghost shrimp look similar to regular shrimp, or do they look like snipes?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They don't really look like a regular shrimp and I'm not sure what you are calling a snipe. They look more similar to a mantis shrimp (what the shrimpers call sea lice).


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this it???


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<H1 class=hdr>Not meaning to derail but just found this.......</H1><P class=hdr>







<H1 class=hdr>How to Make The Ghost Shrimp Pump
Ghost Shrimp - Live Bait Pump - Slurp Gun </H1><DIV class=text><P align=center>









You can get all the parts needed at your local hardware store. If you have to buy a full length of PVC, then your per-gun cost will go up, so make two for you and a buddy and consider it money saved. 

PVC Parts needed:<UL><LI>2" x 30" long <LI>2" cap <LI>3/4" x 33" long <LI>3/4" cap <LI>3/4" elbow <LI>2" PVC test plug <LI>1 washer with 3/8" hole, approx 1.5" diameter <LI>PVC cement </LI>[/list]

Cut your 2" PVC, and drill a 1" hole in the 2" cap. Assemble without cement. 

Then examine your test plug. Ours came with a washer on top that was larger than 2", so we replaced it with one that was smaller. <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P align=left>The washer that you replace it with should be around 1.5". Too small and the squeezing action of the test plug wont work as well. <P align=left>After you've sized and ensured the washer is good,







disassemble the plug. Drill a hole in the 3/4" cap sized for the bolt of the plug. The bolt is a carriage bolt, and if the hole is sized tightly the carriage end will have enough material to grip to on the cap. If it's drilled too large, the assembly may spin without tightening the plug. Assemble the cap and plug as shown here, then ensure you've got it working. <P align=left>Next cut your 3/4" PVC to the length you feel is the most comfortable. We suggest 33", but it's up to you. Using PVC cement, assemble the 3/4" pipe to the plug assembly. Slide this into the 2" pipe and check that it is comfortable. You will be pulling the handle up very high, check if that is comfortable as well. <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD><TD><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

When you're satisified with the length of the 3/4", add your elbow for a better grip. You could also add more pipe out the other side for a larger handle if you wished. 

How to Use the Pump, Ghost Shrimp Info </DIV>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a great "how to" for those wanting to make one. The one thing however is that the shrimp in the picture are not the same thing as what we call ghost shrimp. Ours are typically 1 1/2 to 4 inches long and are either a whitish color or a sandy color with bright orange on the back.


----------

